# Repairing garden window or replacing it



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Call a window repair company for the glass and have them fix the slider too.
You really don't want to change out the unit, that's a huge job.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, glass is easy to replace, and parts should be available to fix the spring or balance. Not enough info to say for sure. There are dozens of kinds.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Is the cracked glass on the lower (i.e. operable section)? If so, easy peasy. Take it to a shop and they can remake it. The balances can be found on Blaine window hardware and ordered. Easy DIY project on that balance front. Less so on the glass, but easy repair with the right IGU and glass company.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks, will look into it. How do I take off the operable window part? I'm not familiar with removing hung windows.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Depending on the type, there are a bunch of videos on YouTube. Start there and I assure you it shouldn't be hard. Just don't force anything.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

If you can post closer pics ( of the jambs & sash) we might be able tell you how to remove it . It _doesn't_ look like a tilt in model .

The obvious first step would be to remove the wire shelf........


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's some additional pics, only the left & right side slide up to open, the center window & top is just a picture window.

Also, is the metal bar piece along one of the frame walls of the sliding window part supposed to be visible like that? I see on both window sides.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

and another one since I can only upload 6 photos at a time


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Also does the outside and bottom of window look ok, or it might need replacing/repair at some point? The vinyl (or paint?) on bottom of window wood was peeling and only bits of it left, so I just peeled away most of it to be repainted soon.

Wood seems ok, knocking on it, but the corners of the window, that wood area underneath feels slightly moist if water splashes against the window (there's a portable sprinkler in that area that sprays a bit to the window).


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

the video neal linked to about side load balance might help. But that balance would only shoot up like that if a piece on the upper right corner of the sash was broken... or if it got installed improperly. 

As for the bottom of the garden window, I'd probably get a piece of pvc (they sell 2' x 4' x 1/2" pieces at the Menards around here) cut it to size, and tack it over the bottom. With a few large dots of OSI Quad sealant for good measure.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks @*Nealtw* 

He got you squared away. That is a side load balance.


----------

